# Neues Attribut in Entity-Klasse



## Plumperquatsch (9. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei, mich in die Welt von JPA mit Netbeans als IDE und Toplink als JPA einzuarbeiten.
Funktioniert auch alles recht gut. Probleme habe ich, wenn ich meine Entity-Klasse um ein zu persisiterendes Attribut erweitere. Dann bekomme ich beim Persisiteren dieser Klasse die Fehlermeldung, dass eben die Spalte (zu diesem Attribut) nicht existiert.

Ich frage nun, ob es mit Hilfe von Annotationen eine Möglichkeit gibt, diese Spalte im Falle des Nichtvorhandenseins automatisch anzulegen (ALTER TABLE?). Oder muß ich dass händisch mit hilfe von Native SQL machen? Ich vermute, dass nicht nur ich diese 'Anforderung' habe, sondern dafür eine allgemeine Lösung existiert. Ich finde sie nur nicht.  

Ich habe bei Google und hier im Forum gesucht, werde aber aus den Antworten nicht schlau -> Braindead!

So denn,

vielen Dank für Eure Geduld,

Jens


----------



## Plumperquatsch (11. Okt 2008)

Schön'n Tach nochmal,

vermutlich habe ich mich nicht verständlich ausgedrückt. Was braucht Ihr noch für Infos? Oder habe ich einen denkfehler?

Gruß,

Jens


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2008)

Ich kenne mich zwar mit Toplink nicht aus aber es gibt da wohl eine Property "toplink.ddl-generation" die man auf "drop-and-create-tables" stellen kann. Damit sollte dann beim nächsten Neustart die Tabelle neu angelegt werden, allerdings sind die Daten dann natürlich weg. 

Wenn du das nicht willst, wirst du um ein manuelles ALTER TABLE per SQL-Client nicht drumrumkommen. Annotations gibt es jedenfalls nicht dafür.


----------



## Plumperquatsch (12. Okt 2008)

Hi,

ok, dann bin ich wenigestens sicher. Schade,

Ich danke Dir.


----------

